# 2012 Felt Cyclocross



## Superdave3T

First bikes were shown off today, anyone catch 'em?

-SD


----------



## Don4

SuperdaveFelt said:


> First bikes were shown off today, anyone catch 'em?
> 
> -SD


Superdave! I wondered what you were off cooking up. Hmmmm. How can I say this?

*Pics or it didn't happen!*


----------



## porttackstart

Very impressed. Can't wait to hear more about the FX3, FX4, and frameset options.


----------



## Don4

porttackstart said:


> Very impressed. Can't wait to hear more about the FX3, FX4, and frameset options.


I did a bit of looking on the interweb last night, but all I could find was a month old story on Bike Radar referring to a pic that Felt tweeted.

Can you shed some more light / point me to some info, since you seem to have specific model numbers?

Thanks -- D4


----------



## ssm-gd3

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/04/15...-bike-leaks-disc-brake-prototype-version-too/


----------



## Don4

ssm-gd3 said:


> http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/04/15...-bike-leaks-disc-brake-prototype-version-too/


Thanks, that helped a lot! Pretty nice. I like the Nice clean graphic treatment of the Felt logo on the headtube, too.


----------



## Superdave3T

Don4 said:


> Superdave! I wondered what you were off cooking up. Hmmmm. How can I say this?
> 
> *Pics or it didn't happen!*



Along with our facebook page, check our CXmagazine.com, VN, CN, Lava, BikeRumor, and other online coverage of the event.


----------



## zach.scofield

The FX2 is sick!


----------



## MisterC

Any plans to internally route that brake cable?


----------



## 95zpro

Good writeup on bikeradar too.


----------



## Superdave3T

MisterC said:


> Any plans to internally route that brake cable?


Nope, that would eliminate a hydraullic option with the disc version as internal-hydro is such a huge pita.


----------



## Superdave3T

porttackstart said:


> Very impressed. Can't wait to hear more about the FX3, FX4, and frameset options.


F3x are in stock now for 2012. Full carbon frame + fork, SRAM Red, Fulcrum Racing 5 CX wheels. Your local USA Felt Dealer should have the details on price, etc...

F4x arrives early next month.

-SD


----------



## Don4

SuperdaveFelt said:


> F3x are in stock now for 2012. Full carbon frame + fork, SRAM Red, Fulcrum Racing 5 CX wheels. Your local USA Felt Dealer should have the details on price, etc...
> 
> F4x arrives early next month.
> 
> -SD


Superdave --

Will there be a roll out on the website soon, or will that wait for the full 2012 update?

Thx,

-- D4


----------



## Superdave3T

Don4 said:


> Superdave --
> 
> Will there be a roll out on the website soon, or will that wait for the full 2012 update?
> 
> Thx,
> 
> -- D4


Some images will be added to the website as soon as they are ready, others will wait for the new 2012 website to be rolled out September 1st.

We'll get the 'cross images up early for sure, but we'll just load them to the old site. The 2012 website will be all new and the early release models will just migrate over to the new site as soon as it is completed.

-SD


----------



## Don4

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Some images will be added to the website as soon as they are ready, others will wait for the new 2012 website to be rolled out September 1st.
> 
> We'll get the 'cross images up early for sure, but we'll just load them to the old site. The 2012 website will be all new and the early release models will just migrate over to the new site as soon as it is completed.
> 
> -SD


Thanks Superdave. Looking forward to it!

-- D4


----------



## sheller73

Was going to buy a Crosshairs but now this is a tempting thought!!


----------



## Pollikk

Hey Superdave, any chance the new breed will be available before September 1st?
I was also curious if any changes are coming to the F4, spec-wise.


----------



## Superdave3T

Pollikk said:


> Hey Superdave, any chance the new breed will be available before September 1st?
> I was also curious if any changes are coming to the F4, spec-wise.



Yes, the new Breed is available now. The F4 is largely the same. The frame is the same. The biggest difference comes from lighter Shimano wheels, lighter hollow aluminum BB30 FSA Enegy crankset, and a metallic silver paint job.

-SD


----------



## Pollikk

Awesome, thanks for the info. 
I forgot to ask, any color changes for the curbside this year?


----------



## Superdave3T

Pollikk said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info.
> I forgot to ask, any color changes for the curbside this year?


No changes to the Curbside, we found a color that seems to be working.


----------



## jasonandrew76

*2012 Felt Z4*

SuperDave,
Can you tell me what changes were made to the Z4 for 2012? Im looking to order one but would just like to know...Ive read components are the same. Probably just a small color scheme change? Also, do you know when these will be available?


----------



## Superdave3T

jasonandrew76 said:


> SuperDave,
> Can you tell me what changes were made to the Z4 for 2012? Im looking to order one but would just like to know...Ive read components are the same. Probably just a small color scheme change? Also, do you know when these will be available?


As you've discovered, the component are basically unchanged. The color is Gloss DuPont Blue with white decals and some lime green accents. It is a bit brighter than the 2011.

I'd expect the Z4 to be on dealers' floors at the beginning of Autum.

-SD


----------



## jasonandrew76

SuperdaveFelt said:


> As you've discovered, the component are basically unchanged. The color is Gloss DuPont Blue with white decals and some lime green accents. It is a bit brighter than the 2011.
> 
> I'd expect the Z4 to be on dealers' floors at the beginning of Autum.
> 
> -SD


so is blue replacing black as the main color? thank you so much for such a quick response I really appreciate it!


----------



## jasonandrew76

jasonandrew76 said:


> so is blue replacing black as the main color? thank you so much for such a quick response I really appreciate it!


I just confirmed it at the LBS. Order has been placed!!! Now its just a matter of daydreaming for a month before it gets here. Thanks SD


----------



## Don4

cxwrench started a thread up in Components & Wrenching where he is building up a pair of F1X frames with SRAM Red, with pics!

You see, cxwrench works for some bike racers....

Here's a link: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...n-almost-here-time-some-new-bikes-259713.html


----------



## pumaking

One of my customers had me order a F55x a few days ago, should be in Tuesday.


----------

